# Upgrade question - using Engelschalls method



## mckoz (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry for the potentially obvious question, but I'm not sure what to change as per the instructions from (http://people.freebsd.org/~rse/upgrade/freebsd-upgrade-6x-7x.txt):



```
vi /usr/adm/cfg/csup.src
  << RELENG_6
  >> RELENG_7
```


My File looks like:


```
*default host=cvsup.freebsd.engelschall.com
*default base=/usr/adm
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_6
*default delete
*default use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all
```

Not sure where the RELENG_6 or RELENG_7 are supposed to be inserted/deleted/replaced?

David


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 24, 2011)

take a look at the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

Chapter 24 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2011)

mckoz said:
			
		

> Sorry for the potentially obvious question, but I'm not sure what to change as per the instructions from (http://people.freebsd.org/~rse/upgrade/freebsd-upgrade-6x-7x.txt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In your supfile, replace RELENG_6 with RELENG_7.


----------

